# Cherry Shrimp



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

I am thinking of getting some cherry shrimp for my 10g and lfs has them for $5.99 each. I am wondering if anyone has seen them cheaper close to Abbotsford? $6 seams a little high to me.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats expensive, Kim is selling them for a dollar each her screen name is Thefishwife, she is in maple ridge


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

This thread makes me want to cry. Here in the east kootenays I get to pay 12$ each


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

The average price for a Cherrry is $1-$2...even dipping down to $0.75 sometimes. I would never pay more than this price for just a Cherry shrimp.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

and even as low as $0.50


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow...that is crazy cheap. they sell those fancy red and white striped ones for over $10 each  I will have to post here when my 10g is ready for them. I don't want to drive all the way to vancouver though.... lol


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

I got a few. I'd let them go for $1 ea, AND, I'm in Abbotsford. I'd also consider trades.


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks fish_r_kewl, I'll pm you when I'm ready for some. I was thinking of getting a sponge filter, and not using my hob filter, or is there something I can put in the filters so the shrimp don't get sucked up?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

just cut a piece of filter foam to the right size and fit it over the intake.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used these on my HOB filter intakes in my shrimp tanks. Fluval Edge Pre Filter Sponge | Fluval Edge Reviews
seen them at most LFS's for $4-$5 usually & fits most HOB intakes


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I suggest the 16mm Stainless Steel Strainers if you are using an Aquaclear Mini (20), 30, or 50. I use these strainers on almost all my intakes. I believe Canadian Aquatics also has them in stock .

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks......:O)


----------

